# Low Tech Fluval Profile 1000



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey guys,
Will fill in more details as I get around to it on the flora and fauna, but thought I would at least get the pictures up first.

I recently consolidate my various tanks into one large community tank, in search of more flexibility with the type of fish I could keep, and more importantly for lower maintenance. This profile 1000 (72 gallon) replaces a 20g, 12g, a 5g and what was going to be another 14g.

It's been set up for about 2 months now at this point and plants are finally growing in. Here's some pics!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank setup. Looks awesome


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking very nice, indeed!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys! Hoping to propagate a little more moss onto the wood so it doesn't look quite so bare


----------



## mom (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks great! I would love to know the specs.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet tank and great growth at 2 months. Can't wait to see how it looks down the road.


----------



## mom (Mar 11, 2018)

what are you doing to post pics?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

As promised...Here's the list of plants and fish in the tank:
Flora:
Rotala Vietnam Hra
Rotala mini type 4
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala Macandra
Barcopa Carolina
Buce (brownie ghost?)
Ludwigia Inclinata
Christmas Moss
Weeping Moss
Cameroon moss
Crypt wendtii
Crypt wendtii brown
Pearl weed
Bolbitis
Jungle Val
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Pogostemon Helferi
Tiger lily

Red root floaters
Salvinia spp...

Fauna:
Rummy nose tetras
Black neon tetras
Blue Kerri tetras
Dwarf rainbows
SAE
Clown killifish
Kuhli loaches
Various types of neocaradina shrimp
Ammo shrimp
Ramshorn snails
Zebra nerites
Yellow BNP
Silver tip BNP

Whew!

Hardscape:
Basalt rocks
Pool filter sand

Equipment:
250w Jaeger heater
Stock lights four 3' T5HO
Fx6

And finally a progress photo...Not much changed except the pleco cave is a little more buried and the rotalas are growing out!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

mom said:


> what are you doing to post pics?


Works better when I'm on my PC...The ones I post through the phone always ends up broken on the phone but shows up on PC...


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very cool setup!

Are you using co2 at all?
What lighting?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

No CO2, semi regular ferts. Lights are 4 39W tubes. 6400k color temp.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Thought I'd do a picture update since it's been a while


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Another update...Fun to see how the tank is changing


----------



## Andrei_ierdnA (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks amazing, great job. 
All the plants look so healthy and your tank is crispy clean.
I think it would be perfect if you could hide all the equipment with plants.
In freshwater tanks, especially planted ones, the equipment is a bit of an eye sore for me. Even most thermometers bother me.


----------



## mom (Mar 11, 2018)

You are getting some great growth. Good job. Pretty soon it will be snip snip time lol.


----------

